# Feeding my dog?



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Here again. I have the GWP that just turned a year old. I have been feeding him 3 cups of food a day, but he acts like he is starving to death. He is a little skinny but no worm problems. I would really like to have him eat at will but I don't think he would stop. What should I do?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Nothing. Keep feeding him how you are if you want him to remain that size. I have a 3.5yr old Lab that is the same way. I feed him 4 cups a day. He doesn't even chew, he laps it up like its water. If I let him eat how he wanted, he would be a no good overweight dog.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

make sure your dog's food has a high fat content. So much is put on protein being high but having a higher fat content produces lasting energy and may be more important for sporting dogs. Both my last two vets relayed this to me. Also sticks with them and have less runny stools. I feed diamond that has (if i remember right) 24% protein and 20% fat.
Have noticed the improvement in their endurance, coat, stools and maintaining weight.


----------



## flightbirds (Jun 25, 2004)

3 cups of food for a GWP should be plenty. Your dog should be skinny. You should be able to easily feel his rib (if not see them). 
The best judge for food quantity and quality is what the dogs energy level is in the field.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

hes young and will be growing for another year

I would give him four cups and see what happens ideally weigh him if possible, then check his weight in two weeks, if hes gained weight then you might want to back off a little

if hes not gained weight hes not being overfed

"overfed" is impossible to tell without looking at the dog and feeling its spine and rib cage if hes got a good thick coat


----------

